# Como se denomina esse tipo de gente?



## intruder

Como se denomina (de maneira pejorativa) o tipo de gente da mais baixa classe social (mas não necessariamente, pois esses traços podem ocorrer em pessoas de classes socias mais altas também). Pessoa que não sabe se comportar, fala palavrões em lugares públicos, pode entrar em ônibus com cerveja e cuspir lá mesmo, fala rude, desrespeita outras pessoas, incita brigas, veste farrapos. Não é corja a denominação? 

Obrigado


----------



## patriota

Qual é o seu objetivo com essa pergunta?


----------



## intruder

Pra saber como se fala isso em português


----------



## intruder

@patriota
Estou em um interrogatório  ?


----------



## gbasfora

mau elemento , gentalha , arruaceiro , baderneiro , bagunceiro.


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil, este comportamento é bem mais comum em determinados segmentos da classe média do que nas camadas sociais mais humildes.

Além dos citados pelo gbasfora, há também: _barraqueiro/a_; sendo que _criar barraco(s)_ ou _fazer barraco(s)_ engloba esta atitude deseducada.

_Corja_ serviria como coletivo para um conjunto de arruaceiros ou barraqueiros, ao lado de _malta, gentalha, curriola ou corriola_.


----------



## intruder

Agradeço


----------



## intruder

Reparei em uma coisa interessante. Em certos casos, não basta apenas procurar uma palavra no dicionário. Porque essa palavra pode ser errada e não transmitir o significado correto. Devem ser levados em consideração vários fatores... culturais, sociológicos, políticos etc. Que torna o processo bem mais complicado


----------



## intruder

@machadinho
Sim, já entendi. Por isso é que escrevi acima que não basta traduzir a palavra como é. Pois em países diferentes certas caracteríscticas podem ser inerentes a diferentes tipos de pessoas.

E, acho também que não é bom falar das classes / posições sociais. Mas sim de certos tipos de pessoas. Esse negócio de classes / posições sociais, é uma coisa muito vaga / não bem definida. É melhor evitá-lo.


----------



## Joca

intruder said:


> Como se denomina (de maneira pejorativa) o tipo de gente da mais baixa classe social (mas não necessariamente, pois esses traços podem ocorrer em pessoas de classes socias mais altas também). Pessoa que não sabe se comportar, fala palavrões em lugares públicos, pode entrar em ônibus com cerveja e cuspir lá mesmo, fala rude, desrespeita outras pessoas, incita brigas, veste farrapos. Não é corja a denominação?
> 
> Obrigado



Em alguns casos dizemos 'sem noção'.


----------



## Vanda

Intruder, nós sabemos que não é preconceito seu, e não nos cabe julgar - aqui neste fórum - os preconceitos se os houvesse. 


> *Recado para todos:* o fórum é linguístico, quando um estrangeiro perguntar alguma coisa da nossa cultura, parem de fazer julgamentos, respondam e esclareçam como é visto/sentido/entendido, sem julgamentos pessoais, senão vou começar a cortar comentários que geram mais confusões e mal-entendidos!


----------



## xiskxisk

Significado / definição de ralé no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## Carfer

@intruder, você refere-se a um indivíduo ou ao grupo? Se for a um grupo, concordo com o xiskxisk. '_Corja_' também se refere ao grupo, não aos indivíduos.  Para indivíduos, além dos já citados, há muitos: _'bronco', 'grosseirão', 'besta_' e, se pensar um pouco mais, certamente que me ocorrerão outros.


----------



## intruder

@Carfer , pelo que tô vendo, empregam-se diferentes substantivos para um grupo e para um indivíduo. Primeiramente pensei que bastava formar o plural para se referir a um grupo. Mas, tô vendo que não. 
Bom, parece que o pessoal deu exemplos exaustivos (abrangentes) aqui  Não faltam as opções. 

Mas, mesmo assim me parece estranho não poder falar "que gentalha / corja / gente corja!" referindo-me a uma única pessoa.


----------



## Carfer

'_Que gentalha!', 'Que corja!'_ pode dizer, claro, mas está sempre a referir-se a mais do que uma pessoa. Às vezes dizemos que alguém _'é da ralé_' mas, lá está, isso significa que a pessoa pertence ao grupo.


----------



## intruder

@Carfer , entendi, obrigado. 
Em sua frase tá escrito "lá está". O que quer dizer? Parece uma construção coloquial, não é?


----------



## Carfer

É mais frequente na fala coloquial, de facto, mas nada impede o uso num contexto formal. Basicamente, serve para introduzir um argumento que contraria de algum modo aquilo que estávamos ou parecíamos estar a dizer. Na minha frase,_ 'é da ralé' _refere-se a um indivíduo mas, ao contrário do que poderia parecer, isso não significa que '_ralé_' seja uma qualidade desse indivíduo. '_Ralé_' é o grupo, não um atributo da pessoa.  

Deixo-lhe dois exemplos que pesquei na net:



> APOIA O LEIXÕES! *Mas lá está*, sem borlas ou preços baixos, os clubes pequenos não atraem publico!!


 


> Todos sabíamos que não era boa rês. *Mas lá está*! Nada para fazer metade do ano ou mais, e eu com uma irmã viúva e os seus dois filhos. (...) De qualquer forma, Mr. Farrant pede o almoço, como habitualmente, e ele que nunca vai comer outra vez, pobre homem, não consigo deixar de chorar - disse a cozinheira, pegando num lenço de bordas negras, principalmente para ser visto por Sir John, e secando os olhos - apesar de ele ser má rês. *Mas lá está*! Para que servem os lordes, se não para fazer as coisas que todos somos pobres demais para fazer?


 The Detection Club, "Perguntem ao Polícia", Edições ASA


----------



## Disney em pt-pt

intruder said:


> @Carfer , entendi, obrigado.
> Em sua frase tá escrito "lá está". O que quer dizer? Parece uma construção coloquial, não é?


Se ajudar, "Mas lá está" corresponde mais ou menos ao inglês "But then again".


----------



## Archimec

Julgo que em inglês também pode eventualmente ser "lo and behold".


----------



## intruder

Obrigado a todos pelas explicações!


----------

